# Trouble contacting Ron at Fairfields



## KarenL (Oct 17, 2007)

Last week I emailed Ron at Fairfields regarding the sale of one of my South African timeshares, but have not heard back from him. Does anyone know if he out of town, or is it possibly an email error?
Thanks
Karen


----------



## bigrick (Oct 18, 2007)

Ron logs on here often.  Send him a PM and cover all your contact options.

Click on his id in the thread he started here.


----------



## ron1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dear Karen

I am here, alive and well ... do not despair.

I can be contacted on ron@fairfields.co.za or info@fairfields.co.za

If you have an @AOL e-mail address ... give up. @AOL seem to block our e-mails in South Africa. I suggest you get a Yahoo e-mail address ... it's free; and it works!

How can I help.

Regards

Ron


----------



## jmn1212 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ron, 

I've sent several e-mails to you via yahoo about not getting 6 years with RCI when my friend purchased a new Sudwala week from you last year.  Perhaps Yahoo won't do the trick either or you're avoiding me.

Please help

Josephine


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

My emails to South Africa from a Yahoo account have not been getting through.  I don't think Ron is the problem.  He has always been very responsive in my dealings with him.


----------



## ron1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dear Josephine

I never get e-mails from Yahoo. You can get me on ron@fairfields.co.za

Take care

Ron


----------



## jmn1212 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've sent you e-mails from Yahoo last year and didn't have a problem, that's how I purchased from you last year.   

Anyway, I've sent an e-mail via ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## jmn1212 (Oct 19, 2007)

I just checked and the e-mail I sent you was undeliverable.  Perhaps some tech people out there can help with this matter.

Thanks
Josephine


----------



## bigeyes1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've never had a problem contacting Ron through my Gmail account.  For some reason, I could never contact Ron through both my sbcglobal or yahoo accounts.  Try setting up an email account with Gmail.  


I will also vouch for Ron.  He has always been extremely helpful and responsive...


----------



## bailey (Oct 19, 2007)

*ron*

Ron, 
You wrote:  "I suggest you get a Yahoo e-mail address"

And then you wrote:  Dear Josephine

I never get e-mails from Yahoo.    


Huh?


----------



## ron1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I would like to clear this up.

Anyone sending me e-mails through a Yahoo Forum does not reach me. I can receive e-mails from an AOL account - but cannot reply.

I still get e-mails from an ordinary Yahoo account.

my e-mail addresses are:
ron@fairfields.co. za
info@fairfields.co.za

I hope this works for you.

Take care, Ron

PS- Hi there BIG EYES - where have you been ... very silent, what? I trust you are well.


----------

